

The New Generation of Prototyping Tools (Part 1/2) - kunalslab
https://medium.com/@kunalslab/the-new-generation-of-prototyping-tools-part-1-2-c01105310b6b

======
kunalslab
I’ve always viewed prototyping tools as a means to an end. Whether I’m
building a “looks like” or “works like” prototype, I want to be quick and
invest as little time as possible to achieve my goal. In the article, I've
focused on a few tools that help me prototype responsive behavior, show
transitions and animations, and translate designs for developers.

Would be happy to answer any questions about the article here on Hacker News.

I'm currently working on Part 2 of the article and would love to hear your
thoughts. What do you do to take a design concept and make it easier to build?

